# Uber Driver Hiding or shows up on the wrong side of the street



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

What's up with that? Notice some drivers put in too much work to not work and scam passengers by just circling around the block and hiding for the cancel fee.

Another thing I notice recently are drivers showing up on the wrong side of the pinged street. Had they followed Uber GPS they would actually be on the right side but they opted for their own navigation and shows up on the wrong side, which mess up the inapp tracking for passengers sometimes. Then they get mad at you for having to wait for the lights to cross the street and not being ready. Wtf. 

Drivers these days...


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

AveragePerson said:


> Had they followed Uber GPS they would actually be on the right side but they opted for their own navigation and shows up on the wrong side


I don't know where you got that info from. Uber GPS has me pull up on the other side of the street quite frequently. All GPS systems work to give you what they think is the most efficient route. Not the route that brings you to the side of the address is on.

Plus, Uber's GPS is crap for so many reasons. Which is why drivers opt not to use it.

Uber shows Pax the driver's route for a reason. Savvy pax know that if the driver is coming from the other side of the street, and a u-turn is not feasible, to cross the street.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

I find it hysterical all the faith that the OP is putting on Ubers GPS.

Also, if you order an Uber and they park on the opposite side of the street, I hear that you can cross said street to get into vehicle.

Dont be entitled.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

The app often brings me to the back of a building. Which might not be so bad, except that once i was on a side street, with a wall between me and the hotel where my rider was waiting for me

I have found that if someone calls for an Uber from their hotel room on an upper floor, the app dosent know where to place the pin


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

First off, Uber GPS SUCKS and ends up getting us lost MUCH more often than our our nav systems.

Secondly, does it REALLY take that much effort to cross half a street to get into the car, when the driver's already done all the leg work from the moment you ordered till the moment they got there, and will continue to do so to make sure that YOU get to where YOU'RE going safely?

Lastly, its our responsibility to show up to pick you up in a timely fashion. But its YOUR'S to be ready and waiting when we get there. There isn't always a safe place for us to stop and wait while you take your time getting to us. Our time is just as valuable as yours. If you're not waiting already, YES, we might have to go around the block, because there's no where for us to wait. And YES we're canceling on you after 5 minutes, because we have things to do, places to see, and people to do too.
I've noticed that most people who 'shuffle' do so AFTER they've gotten belligerent attitude from their prospective pax via text or call. If you're rude or mean to your driver, sorry, you probably DESERVED to be shuffled. If you think its okay to start walking toward your driver's car at 5:01, you deserve to be shuffled. If you order your Uber from a busy street where there's no place to safely pull up and wait, and you're not waiting toes to the curb, you DESERVE to be shuffled.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

In minimum fare areas, sometimes, the cancel fee is higher than the actual trip. If a driver is in dire need, I can understand why this could happen. Uber can fix this by raising the minimum fare. Can't really blame them for choosing the more profitable option.

once we get to point A, walk your lazy self on over to our vehicle so we can get you to point B in a timely manner. If you want limo service then order a damn limo. That's above our pay grade.

Have a nice day!


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

As someone who works the campus area where I have to watch out for drunk kids and extremely narrow streets, I'm often on the other side of the street lol


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> What's up with that? Notice some drivers put in too much work to not work and scam passengers by just circling around the block and hiding for the cancel fee.
> 
> Another thing I notice recently are drivers showing up on the wrong side of the pinged street. Had they followed Uber GPS they would actually be on the right side but they opted for their own navigation and shows up on the wrong side, which mess up the inapp tracking for passengers sometimes. Then they get mad at you for having to wait for the lights to cross the street and not being ready. Wtf.
> 
> Drivers these days...


The hide and seek drivers play to make a few bucks for a cancellation has been going for at least 2 years.

Since Uber refuses to vet or even meet their drivers, every lazy imoral piece of crap is on the road.

Its partially fault of the riders since most never report it.


----------



## pizzaladee (May 23, 2018)

Most of the time the app doesn’t indicate which side of the street the pin is on, it’s just in the middle of the road. Sometimes it shows left or right side of the road. If I am familiar with an area or can actually see an address I can figure it out, but most of the time it’s dark and I have no idea which side it’s on. Last night the pin was in the middle of an intersection, so I picked a street and turned down and waited at the corner. I texted and let them know where I was and they walked across the street to my car.


----------



## Car Sick (Jul 18, 2018)

oldfart said:


> The app often brings me to the back of a building. Which might not be so bad, except that once i was on a side street, with a wall between me and the hotel where my rider was waiting for me
> 
> I have found that if someone calls for an Uber from their hotel room on an upper floor, the app dosent know where to place the pin


Common sense on the riders part would say to order from the lobby. Then again, that may be setting the bar too high.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> What's up with that? Notice some drivers put in too much work to not work and scam passengers by just circling around the block and hiding for the cancel fee.
> 
> Another thing I notice recently are drivers showing up on the wrong side of the pinged street. Had they followed Uber GPS they would actually be on the right side but they opted for their own navigation and shows up on the wrong side, which mess up the inapp tracking for passengers sometimes. Then they get mad at you for having to wait for the lights to cross the street and not being ready. Wtf.
> 
> Drivers these days...


Uber " NAVIGATION "

" TECHNOLOGY COMPANY " !



corniilius said:


> In minimum fare areas, sometimes, the cancel fee is higher than the actual trip. If a driver is in dire need, I can understand why this could happen. Uber can fix this by raising the minimum fare. Can't really blame them for choosing the more profitable option.
> 
> once we get to point A, walk your lazy self on over to our vehicle so we can get you to point B in a timely manner. If you want limo service then order a damn limo. That's above our pay grade.
> 
> Have a nice day!


Love your New Pic. !

( " LOWER RATES MEAN MORE MONEY"!)


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

In my market even numbers are always on the EAST side of a street, and the NORTH side of an avenue. You don't need GPS to park in the right spot, just a functioning brain.

Ooopps, my bad, forgot we're talking about Uber here.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

merryon2nd said:


> Secondly, does it REALLY take that much effort to cross half a street to get into the car, when the driver's already done all the leg work from the moment you ordered till the moment they got there, and will continue to do so to make sure that YOU get to where YOU'RE going safely?


I really think driver must pull up to their best capability, the fact that service is inexpensive doesnt' justify cutting corners, though there are cases and streets that is difficult to get on the correct side.

Crossing a street is illegal and dangerous, one must make it to the corner normally and cross when the light allows.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

If you’re not putting in the address manually and just “dropping the pin” you’re leaving it up to fate of the Uber GPS to determine where you are at, and boy is the Uber GPS bad at figuring that out.

I had a pickup that was on completely the wrong street because the rider chose to drop the pin from some back room in her house so naturally Uber decided she lived on the neighboring street.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

In my experience 50% of the time the Uber Navigation has no idea which side of the road the address is on. Google Maps in comparison knows 99%+ of the time. Where Google Maps is wrong it is usually because the customer put the wrong address for the pin.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

x100 said:


> I really think driver must pull up to their best capability, the fact that service is inexpensive doesnt' justify cutting corners, though there are cases and streets that is difficult to get on the correct side.
> 
> Crossing a street is illegal and dangerous, one must make it to the corner normally and cross when the light allows.


Best of my ability can only go as far as meeting down the middle of the pax' best ability. If they fail to make a drop on the proper address, and fail to reach out with a correction, then I am NOT going out of MY way so that they don't have to walk a few extra feet.

Also, in NO city in any state will you see people walk to a corner to cross the street. Not even New York. And even when they walk to the corners, they'll still cross against the light while staring at you in silent dare to hit them regardless.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

If you're too self entitled to cross a street, then I can only assume that you're not really serious about following through with the trip. Like I did this morning, I waited for 5 minutes, then when the guy started crossing the street, I allowed him to chase my car for a block or two before NO SHOW and move on to the next passenger. 

I'm a RIDESHARE DRIVER. I share my ride if you need to get somewhere. I'm NOT a taxi. I get paid less and depreciate my own personal vehicle. If you want to SHARE my ride, you can walk your ass across the street.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> I waited for 5 minutes, then when the guy started crossing the street, I allowed him to chase my car for a block or two before NO SHOW and move on to the next passenger.


sadistic psycho or something stuck in the rear end (maybe both)?


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> sadistic psycho or something stuck in the rear end (maybe both)?


Depends on who you ask. Yes, I DO have fun doing that to stupid people. Hopefully they'll get a clue and stop being stupid.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> Depends on who you ask. Yes, I DO have fun doing that to *disabled* people. Hopefully they'll get a clue and stop being *disabled*.


stupid implies intellectually challenged. To illustrate how you sound... Too savage for me.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> What's up with that? Notice some drivers put in too much work to not work and scam passengers by just circling around the block and hiding for the cancel fee.
> 
> Another thing I notice recently are drivers showing up on the wrong side of the pinged street. Had they followed Uber GPS they would actually be on the right side but they opted for their own navigation and shows up on the wrong side, which mess up the inapp tracking for passengers sometimes. Then they get mad at you for having to wait for the lights to cross the street and not being ready. Wtf.
> 
> Drivers these days...


Your wrong and no one cares. Find your driver or get charged a fee.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> stupid implies intellectually challenged. To illustrate how you sound... Too savage for me.


There's a difference. I can't help being physically disabled. You CHOOSE to be a troll. The latter is CHOICE.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Why you worried about other drivers? Every ride they cancel is a ride you can take.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> Why you worried about other drivers? Every ride they cancel is a ride you can take.


i'm a passenger


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> i'm a passenger


Then how in the world do you know what Uber's GPS says to do?? There's a reason no one likes it.

Also, I'll tell you right now, Uber has sucky drivers because they offer sucky pay. You get what you pay for.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> i'm a passenger


If that's true and you live near me, put on your running shoes... (afterall, running behind my car *IS* more environmentally friendly)


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> If that's true and you live near me, put on your running shoes... (afterall, running behind my car *IS* more environmentally friendly)


I don't but if i did and i sense a driver is being a needless jerk, I whip out my phone and records it so I can send it to Uber for "investigation", that is doing my part to keep the platform cleaner


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> What's up with that? Notice some drivers put in too much work to not work and scam passengers by just circling around the block and hiding for the cancel fee.


It is called the Shirlington Shuffle. It is named after a neighbourhood in a Virginia suburb of the Capital of the New Knighted Steaks Uh Murrica. Here are the numbers:

Depending on when you signed on to UberX, the minimum fare amount that is rendered unto the driver is either four dollars or three dollars seventy five. Keep in mind that these are Greenbacks, not Loons and that rate applies in my market. The fee for a "No-SHOW"/rider cancellation is the same.

Here are the scenarios:

Scenario One: I accept a request (ping). I cover the ping. It takes me two minutes. I wait for the customer for three minutes. It takes me nine minutes to run the trip (that is possible for a minimum in Big City traffic). I collect four dollars/three dollars seventy five for a total time invested of fourteen minutes.

Scenario Two. I accept a ping. I cover the ping. It takes me two minutes. I wait for the customer for five minutes. He does not appear. I cancel "Rider Not Here". I collect four dollars/three dollars seventy five.for a total time invested of seven minutes.

For half the time invested, I receive the same compensation. Thus, it is more profitable for me not to haul a passenger than it is to haul one. There is something inherently wrong with a transportation system where it is more profitable for the provider not to carry a passenger than to carry one; Uber and Lyft's protestations that they are "technology not transportation companies" notwithstanding.

As a result, drivers will pull stunts and position themselves so that the Jippy Yess picks them up at the address, but the customer can not see them. Yes, it is dishonest. Until Uber and Lyft want to play clean, why should I? Churchill once said something to the effect of "Why should we have to play the part of the gentleman, with all of its disadvantages, while they play that of the scoundrel, with all of its advantages?". When Uber and Lyft want to play fair, I will. Until that day comes, I am going to game this thing for all that I can get out of it.

You give the average TNC driver too much credit. The majority of them have no idea what they are doing out here: the ants. What you encounter on these Boards are the top one-per-cent, and half of them have little idea what they are doing out here.

You give the Jippy Yess too much credit. Despite what the _*Boston Globe*_ might state, a GPS _*ain't no be-all/end-all*_. I use it for its entertainment value.



jazzapt said:


> I don't know where you got that info from. Uber GPS has me pull up on the other side of the street quite frequently.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



> Uber shows Pax the driver's route for a reason. Savvy pax *(READ: Uber Black and Uber Taxi)* know that if the driver is coming from the other side of the street, and a u-turn is not feasible, to cross the street.


 (emphasised portions not in original quote; added for clarity)

When you consider that Uber drivers are trying to pay 2018 bills on 1976 cab rates, you can cross the street. If you want a vehicle in front of your address, choose Uber Black or Uber Taxi (if available in your market). Those drivers know their odds and evens, unless they are rookies. What is funny is that Uber Black and Uber Taxi users do not mind crossing the street. Unless there is a surge on UberX, they are paying more for those rides (although with all of these inconsistent fees that Uber tacks onto X trips, these days, it _*it ain't always none too cheaper than no tack-see-kabb*_.



Merc7186 said:


> Also, if you order an Uber and they park on the opposite side of the street, I hear that you can cross said street to get into vehicle. Dont be entitled.


If you want premium service, pay for it. If you want cut rate taxi service, invest a little effort. Does the bus or trolley car or Metropolitana come to your door?



merryon2nd said:


> First off, Uber GPS SUCKS and ends up getting us lost MUCH more often than our our nav systems.


My navigation system is in my head, but I have that advantage.



corniilius said:


> If you want limo service then order a damn limo. That's above our pay grade.
> Have a nice day!


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^and THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

If I am driving Uber Taxi that day, I know my odds and evens; one way streets and traffic patterns. I will pull in front of your address. If I am driving UberX that day, I still k now all of the above, but for what Uber is paying me, you can cross the street. If you do have a disability, send me a message and I will accommodate you. I actually get that. Of course, if you want to make it worth my trouble to pull in front of your address, well, _*ya' know whutt they say 'bout whutt talks and whutt walks*_.........oh, and "I will tip you in-application" is in the "walking" category.



UBERPROcolorado said:


> The hide and seek drivers play to make a few bucks for a cancellation has been going for at least 2 years.


.......longer than that.....................................



Fozzie said:


> I'm a RIDESHARE DRIVER. I share my ride if you need to get somewhere. I'm NOT a taxi. I get paid less and depreciate my own personal vehicle. If you want to SHARE my ride, you can walk your ass across the street.


If they want first class service, they must pay first class rates. If you want me in front of your address, hope that I am driving Uber Taxi that day and summon one, if available in your market. If not, use Curb or call a cab. If I happen to be driving UberX that day, cross the street.



AveragePerson said:


> stupid implies intellectually challenged. To illustrate how you sound... Too savage for me.


Your FIFY does not work here.



HotUberMess said:


> Uber has sucky drivers because they offer sucky pay. You get what you pay for.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

I have a zero tolerance policy against entitlement and also against wait time. After 4:30 minutes, there is no way that I avoid cancellation. Period.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> if a driver is being a needless jerk


There is nothing "needless" about it. The driver needs to be a jerk because he is working with a jerk company that refuses to charge the customers what it costs to deliver a service and pay the driver appropriately. When the driver is forced to pay 2018 bills on 1976 income, he must game this somehow.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

When I move to LA years ago, it took me a few years to dare and cross streets even using cross walks. My last post I was thinking how difficult and impossible it is to cross in front of my mom's building.

If you ever got a J-walk ticket then you know another is coming if you keep breaking the law.



merryon2nd said:


> Also, in NO city in any state will you see people walk to a corner to cross the street. Not even New York. And even when they walk to the corners, they'll still cross against the light while staring at you in silent dare to hit them regardless.


----------



## Vivobot (Aug 11, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> What's up with that? Notice some drivers put in too much work to not work and scam passengers by just circling around the block and hiding for the cancel fee.
> 
> Another thing I notice recently are drivers showing up on the wrong side of the pinged street. Had they followed Uber GPS they would actually be on the right side but they opted for their own navigation and shows up on the wrong side, which mess up the inapp tracking for passengers sometimes. Then they get mad at you for having to wait for the lights to cross the street and not being ready. Wtf.
> 
> Drivers these days...


There is a very small problem uber doesn't have any of their own navigation but uses Google's and if a driver so called uses his "own" (i do not think, if a person can afford to shoot a satellite up in the space ; will still drive for uber) he or she is using google maps or waze which are both owned by google.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

For me google has the wrong house number 50% of the time


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

AveragePerson said:


> What's up with that? Notice some drivers put in too much work to not work and scam passengers by just circling around the block and hiding for the cancel fee.
> 
> Another thing I notice recently are drivers showing up on the wrong side of the pinged street. Had they followed Uber GPS they would actually be on the right side but they opted for their own navigation and shows up on the wrong side, which mess up the inapp tracking for passengers sometimes. Then they get mad at you for having to wait for the lights to cross the street and not being ready. Wtf.
> 
> Drivers these days...


The only time a driver arriving on the opposite side of the street is a problem is on 4 lane or divided streets. In the neighborhoods is isn't a big deal. Whether I turn around and pull up on the same side of the street depends on which direction we are going when the trip starts. But if its a wide street, yeah the driver needs to pull up on the correct side of the street.


----------



## racheljo (Nov 22, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> If you want premium service, pay for it. If you want cut rate taxi service, invest a little effort. Does the bus or trolley car or Metropolitana come to your door?


The express bus does stop in front of my building and if I'm in an area where the express bus does pick ups I choose it over uber every single time. It's $6.50 for the bus vs. $30 for uber. Paying 5x as much, yes I do expect door to door service. There's no reason for you to have to do a u- turn either because you can drive around the block to pick me up on the right side. This is especially true if I can see that you changed your original route that shows up on my app that was taking you a way that would put you on the right side of the street to a route that doesn't.



Another Uber Driver said:


> There is nothing "needless" about it. The driver needs to be a jerk because he is working with a jerk company that refuses to charge the customers what it costs to deliver a service and pay the driver appropriately. When the driver is forced to pay 2018 bills on 1976 income, he must game this somehow.


That isn't the customers fault.


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

Is AveragePerson the new lilCindy?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

corniilius said:


> In minimum fare areas, sometimes, the cancel fee is higher than the actual trip. If a driver is in dire need, I can understand why this could happen. Uber can fix this by raising the minimum fare. Can't really blame them for choosing the more profitable option.
> 
> once we get to point A, walk your lazy self on over to our vehicle so we can get you to point B in a timely manner. If you want limo service then order a damn limo. That's above our pay grade.
> 
> Have a nice day!


"Sometimes"?

You mean "usually", don't you?



racheljo said:


> The express bus does stop in front of my building and if I'm in an area where the express bus does pick ups I choose it over uber every single time. It's $6.50 for the bus vs. $30 for uber. Paying 5x as much, yes I do expect door to door service. There's no reason for you to have to do a u- turn either because you can drive around the block to pick me up on the right side. This is especially true if I can see that you changed your original route that shows up on my app that was taking you a way that would put you on the right side of the street to a route that doesn't.
> 
> That isn't the customers fault.


Yes it is, because most don't tip. If everyone tipped $5-10 it would make up for the crappy pay.


----------



## racheljo (Nov 22, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> "Sometimes"?
> 
> You mean "usually", don't you?
> 
> Yes it is, because most don't tip. If everyone tipped $5-10 it would make up for the crappy pay.


This has been my policy for awhile:
Right side of the street = $5 tip + 5 stars
Wrong side of the street = no tip + don't rate
Drive around for 5 minutes before picking me up hoping I'll cancel: no tip + 1 star


----------



## mmn (Oct 23, 2015)

racheljo said:


> ... There's no reason for you to have to do a u- turn either because you can drive around the block to pick me up on the right side...


If I drive around the block I'm still on the wrong side of the street..! In this universe anyway!


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

For at least half the time app doesn't tell me what side for street number is on. I try to turn around if I find I'm on the wrong side . Can't alwaysale a uturn or go around block.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

racheljo said:


> The express bus does stop in front of my building


Not everyone is as fortunate as you to have a bus in front of the building.



> It's $6.50 for the bus vs. $30 for uber. Paying 5x as much, yes I do expect door to door service.


I do not know where you are in Brooklyn, so I do not know if that thirty bananas is to LaGuardia, Idlewild or both. This passes over the fact that New York is totally different from the rest of the country as far as rates go. The UberX rates that the customer pays there are far closer to cab rates. This is not the case in the rest of the country. What Uber renders unto the driver is even less.

If it is a flat forty five to Idlewild from Manhattan, I would expect that thirty from Brooklyn would not be too bad for any driver. If you will read my posts, you will learn that for current cab rates, I will give you door-to-door service. For 1976/1985 cab rates, you can cross the street.



> There's no reason for you to have to do a u- turn either because you can drive around the block to pick me up on the right side


.

Again, be aware that as far as rates go, New York is a different animal. In the rest of the country, driving around the block takes time (READ: money). With the garbage rates that Uber pays, we can not afford to waste time driving around the block. If you want the ride, you can cross the street. If you will not cross the street, I am only too happy to shuffle you.



> That isn't the customers fault.


That is correct, it _*ain't*_. Despite that, as Uber and Lyft insist on paying rates that are over thirty years out of date, the drivers must get their money somehow. All that they are doing is what Uber and Lyft should have been doing all along: make the customer pay for the cost of delivering the service plus a profit to the provider. This is how a capitalistic economic system works.



racheljo said:


> This has been my policy for awhile:
> Right side of the street = $5 tip + 5 stars
> Wrong side of the street = no tip + don't rate
> Drive around for 5 minutes before picking me up hoping I'll cancel: no tip + 1 star


Try sending a text on Number One to the driver; the results will amaze you.

As for Number Two, most people neither rate nor tip, so no big deal there.

Regarding Number Three, you can not rate a driver if the trip never started.


----------



## racheljo (Nov 22, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Regarding Number Three, you can not rate a driver if the trip never started.


 I don't cancel.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

racheljo said:


> I don't cancel.


If the driver never starts the trip, you can not rate it. It does not matter if you cancel or the driver does, if he does not move the START TRIP bar on his telephone, you can not rate it. This is one of the wonderful things about the Shirlington Shuffle: I get paid and need not worry about a rating.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Fozzie said:


> I waited for 5 minutes, then when the guy started crossing the street, I allowed him to chase my car for a block or two before NO SHOW and move on to the next passenger





















Alexxx_Uber said:


> I have a zero tolerance policy against entitlement and also against wait time. After 4:30 minutes, there is no way that I avoid cancellation. Period.


After 3:00 it's VERY unlikely they'll find me


----------



## Sammi Kurr (May 10, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> What's up with that? Notice some drivers put in too much work to not work and scam passengers by just circling around the block and hiding for the cancel fee.
> 
> Another thing I notice recently are drivers showing up on the wrong side of the pinged street. Had they followed Uber GPS they would actually be on the right side but they opted for their own navigation and shows up on the wrong side, which mess up the inapp tracking for passengers sometimes. Then they get mad at you for having to wait for the lights to cross the street and not being ready. Wtf.
> 
> Drivers these days...


!) Lyft's mapping is pretty generic. It does that especially where there is 6 story of more buildings...Uber's used to be better but they probably stopped paying for the expensive mapping. The biggest reason for that scenario is when the rider picks "current location" as their pickup. That's why the driver is mad at you because you're too lazy to type in an address or at least a business near you to reference. The "current location" ping gets interpreted by the servers and THEN sent to driver. So the driver is always going to the "correct location": the one YOU sent.. Besides stop walking around when you request a ride dumbass. Some RIDERS!!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

*Google Mapping* (the standard for device based navigation) is only accurate +/- 50 to 100 feet. Which is essentially the distance from one side of the street to another. No wonder half the time navigation puts passenger on _wrong side_ of the street.

Even GPS is not entirely accurate: _Most handheld GPS receivers are accurate to *about 10 to 20 meters* (33 to 66 feet). https://timeandnavigation.si.edu/satellite-navigation/gps/synchronized-accurate-time
_
The issue lies with both Uber and Lyft. They market and sale the service as _Simply push a button and have Your car show up right in front of you.
_
When in reality, passengers should always check to see if car is being sent to where they are actually waiting, and manually correct navigation when it is incorrect. Drivers are not psychic, they Must go to where the pin drop/address shows passenger waiting.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Call Uber and have them fare adj to Express pool if you have to cross the street. Win win


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Mole said:


> Your wrong and no one cares. Find your driver or get charged a fee.


That should be "you're", and it's actually the driver's job to find the paying customer.



mmn said:


> If I drive around the block I'm still on the wrong side of the street..! In this universe anyway!


That's wrong. It is possible to circle the block and on the next pass be on the other side of the street.


----------



## racheljo (Nov 22, 2018)

UberLaLa said:


> *Google Mapping* (the standard for device based navigation) is only accurate +/- 50 to 100 feet. Which is essentially the distance from one side of the street to another. No wonder half the time navigation puts passenger on _wrong side_ of the street.
> 
> Even GPS is not entirely accurate: _Most handheld GPS receivers are accurate to *about 10 to 20 meters* (33 to 66 feet). https://timeandnavigation.si.edu/satellite-navigation/gps/synchronized-accurate-time
> _
> ...


Is that true when the passenger manually puts in their address too or when they use the pin? I always put my pickup address in manually because the pin is often waaaay off.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> What's up with that? Notice some drivers put in too much work to not work and scam passengers by just circling around the block and hiding for the cancel fee.
> 
> Another thing I notice recently are drivers showing up on the wrong side of the pinged street. Had they followed Uber GPS they would actually be on the right side but they opted for their own navigation and shows up on the wrong side, which mess up the inapp tracking for passengers sometimes. Then they get mad at you for having to wait for the lights to cross the street and not being ready. Wtf.
> 
> Drivers these days...


If riders put in an actual, correct street address, or even a business name, they should never have this problem. Using the pin is frequently inaccurate. Last night i had a rider place the pin in the middle of a highway.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Demon said:


> That should be "you're", and it's actually the driver's job to find the paying customer.
> 
> That's wrong. It is possible to circle the block and on the next pass be on the other side of the street.


Once again I do not care and your wrong it is called ride share as in we're sharing a ride it is not a job I'm not an employee we are more of a bus if you want to catch a ride then make the effort. Ps. A Grammar nazie are the type of people who are very unhappy in life.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

racheljo said:


> Is that true when the passenger manually puts in their address too or when they use the pin? I always put my pickup address in manually because the pin is often waaaay off.


Pin drop only. I help passengers understand if they do put address or business name in, they have a better chance of having car pull up closer to them.

Addresses can be problematic sometimes, too. Old mapping will show an address in the alley (E.g. Santa Monica, CA). Or like the other night I had an apartment building in downtown L.A. - the App showed the address as Pico, but the pickup spot behind the apartment complex, which many DTLA apartments have (Valet drop/pickup behind the building in the alley). Went there and it was just an alley, then needed to go long way around block, because of one way streets. Worked out fine, but is what it is.

The drivers that intentionally hide to collect cancel fees, they are a problem, for sure, however.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Demon said:


> That's wrong. It is possible to circle the block and on the next pass be on the other side of the street.


You assume that driving in all cities is as easy as driving in Orlando. Orlando is a stupidly easy city to drive in. Some of us drive in cities where all streets are one way, with sweeping "NO STOPPING" zones, many streets are closed due to construction, some streets are restricted to busses only, and trying to make ANY turn is impossible because of a steady stream of pedestrians crossing. *IF* I'm able to "go around the block," it may take me 10 minutes to do it. If you can't cross the road, it's not worth my time to pick you up.


----------



## mmn (Oct 23, 2015)

Demon said:


> ...That's wrong. It is possible to circle the block and on the next pass be on the other side of the street.


Eh? Only if it's one-way...!


----------



## MikeNY (May 6, 2016)

You do realize that streets traffic can effect a route and the GPS app didn't update.
Normal people just cross over, what's the big deal.
If you're old or disabled ask the driver to make a U Turn if possible. Jeez

I drive mostly private these days and my customers are paying VIP prices. I'll make sure to pick them up at their destination but even they understand that circumstances can make it difficult. Like a bus stop or a bus lane or a no stopping etc. 
Give the drivers a break Uber/Lyft doesn't pay enough that drivers need to deal with petty things like this.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Demon said:


> That should be "you're", and it's actually the driver's job to find the paying customer.


Give me the customer's name, picture, gender, build, and an identifiable number displayed on them and I'll gladly find the customer.

Without that information I'll simply drive to the pin and if it's wrong either the customer can find me or he can find the next driver when I cancel and collect my fee.


----------



## xRacerX (Dec 14, 2018)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> I have a zero tolerance policy against entitlement and also against wait time. After 4:30 minutes, there is no way that I avoid cancellation. Period.


Exactly. I start getting ready to roll at 4:30, so if you didnt make it in the car before 4:30, you get to watch how i collect a few bucks in the next 30 seconds as you see my taillights. The ones that yell or try to chase or call after cancel are just sily humans. 
Im tempted to pickup the phone the next time a pax i already cancelled on tries to call me. I really just want to say: "WHY the F are you calling me? take ownership, most of the time you get your money back, waa waa waa. At least you dont sound like the pax that would have me drive up an additional 10ft after i have stopped to drop them. CURB to CURB, same applies for your stupid McD uber eats. 
Im surprised that more pax are not farmiliar with the term CURB
CURB is: where you stood for years waiting for a larger vehicle (bus) to come get you.
CURB is where you ended up after trying to argue over route or back seat drive.
CURB is where your uber eats brings your mcD's
CURB is sometimes used by more brutal types to inflict pain to your mouth/skull when in a street fight.
CURB is your new best friend, so why be rude and ignore the guy who is there just for your.
the 3.75 is a joke, but it beats waiting around 5 minutes for $0. 
The duck and cancel game is way more of an issue on the LYFT platform. oh the shenanigans. 2 reasons for this, they pay full fee to driver, and they are sensitive with driver cancels, so this is a way out of the AR% (which doesnt matter anymore since they dont use it to not pay promos. or way out of cancelling and getting penalized.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

racheljo said:


> Is that true when the passenger manually puts in their address too or when they use the pin? I always put my pickup address in manually.


It depends on what kind of device you are using, what level of Uber you are requesting, how many departures you have had from that address and what version of the application you are using.

On my old telephone, when I ordered UberX, even though I keyed in XXX___________STREET, the Jippy Yess overruled me and sent the driver to XXX________________Place, which is one block from my address (and WHO the Rocket Scientist was who made the same house numbers good on both STREET and Place........................................). If, however, I order Uber Taxi, it will send the driver to my correct address.............and here I had thought that technology is supposed to be MY servant; not I its servant. Two telephones and one carrier later, it still send UberX to Place and Uber Taxi to Street. The application will change your building number on a whim. Sometimes, if you drop the stick, it will show you EVEN NUMBER__________________Street. You will look at the building, see that you are there, so you confirm. The application then sends the driver to ODD NUMBER___________________Street. You have every reason to think that the driver is coming to the even side, when, in fact, the application is sending him to the odd side. Every time that you complain to Uber about it, you get some canned, templated, cookie-cutter non-response from Rohit. If you actually talk to a human being, the human being will blame the customer. This is how technology works: malfunctions are the fault of EVERYONE and EVERYTHING with the EXCEPTION of the provider.



Fozzie said:


> trying to make ANY turn is impossible because of a steady stream of pedestrian*jaywalker*s *crossing against both the light and pedestrian signal*.


FIFY



Mole said:


> Ps. A Grammar nazie are the type of people who are very unhappy in life.


As someone who through tireless effort and unstinting labour has achieved the Rank of Inspector Of The Grammar Police, I must take strong exception to this statement.

A preposition is something that you do not end a sentence with.


----------



## racheljo (Nov 22, 2018)

xRacerX said:


> Exactly. I start getting ready to roll at 4:30, so if you didnt make it in the car before 4:30, you get to watch how i collect a few bucks in the next 30 seconds as you see my taillights. The ones that yell or try to chase or call after cancel are just sily humans.
> Im tempted to pickup the phone the next time a pax i already cancelled on tries to call me. I really just want to say: "WHY the F are you calling me? take ownership, most of the time you get your money back, waa waa waa. At least you dont sound like the pax that would have me drive up an additional 10ft after i have stopped to drop them. CURB to CURB, same applies for your stupid McD uber eats.
> Im surprised that more pax are not farmiliar with the term CURB
> CURB is: where you stood for years waiting for a larger vehicle (bus) to come get you.
> ...


When I order an uberx to pick me up at home I always wait until I'm outside in front of my address to order the car and I always put the address in manually. If the driver pulls up on the wrong side of the street and wants me to cross over to them then I have to walk to the intersection, wait for the light to change, cross the street, then walk back a block to get to you. You don't think that wastes your time also?


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> FIFY


While I wish that was true, I drive in the socialist city of Seattle, where everything is geared towards benefiting the pedestrians and bicyclists and nobody cares about real traffic solutions like having dedicated turn lights that don't simultaneously allow pedestrians to walk. You have 20 seconds to turn, with a steady stream of pedestrians crossing in front of you. If you're lucky, you'll find a way to turn right on red and merge into speeding cross traffic.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Fozzie said:


> While I wish that was true, I drive in the socialist city of Seattle, where everything is geared towards benefiting the pedestrians and bicyclists .


It is the same thing in The Demokratik People's Republik of New Kolumbia. Our Supreme People's Assembly recently issued a dictate that absolved bicyclists of all responsibility for any collision in which they are involved. We must pay taxes for bicycle lanes and paths, but the enabling legislation specifically states that the bicyclists are not required to use them.

Technically, when the RED HAND or the DON'T WALK is showing, if they are crossing, they are, in fact, jaywalking. Our Supreme People's Kommisar, Muriel Bow-Wow-Wow-Ser is caterwauling about all these pedestrian injuries and deaths. If they would actually make people respect the pedestrian signals, the traffic would flow better and people would not get hurt. They focus on everything BUT the real problem. They point to a large number of FAILURE TO YIELD summonses and pat each other on the back and claim that they have reduced pedestrian injuries. The problem with that is that the numbers from the hospitals and the morgue are still there.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> It is the same thing in The Demokratik People's Republik of New Kolumbia. Our Supreme People's Assembly recently issued a dictate that absolved bicyclists of all responsibility for any collision in which they are involved. We must pay taxes for bicycle lanes and paths, but the enabling legislation specifically states that the bicyclists are not required to use them.
> 
> Technically, when the RED HAND or the DON'T WALK is showing, if they are crossing, they are, in fact, jaywalking. Our Supreme People's Kommisar, Muriel Bow-Wow-Wow-Ser is caterwauling about all these pedestrian injuries and deaths. If they would actually make people respect the pedestrian signals, the traffic would flow better and people would not get hurt. They focus on everything BUT the real problem. They point to a large number of FAILURE TO YIELD summonses and pat each other on the back and claim that they have reduced pedestrian injuries. The problem with that is that the numbers from the hospitals and the morgue are still there.


If they begin crossing before it flashes, they're "legal." By the time they get all the way across the intersection, you no longer have the turn and need to merge into cross traffic. The IDEAL solution would be to have a green right arrow for cars to turn before allowing pedestrian traffic. Unfortunately these things are decided by politicians rather than the people that actually deal with the issue every day.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> If riders put in an actual, correct street address, or even a business name, they should never have this problem. Using the pin is frequently inaccurate. Last night i had a rider place the pin in the middle of a highway.


So what do you do if the pins in the middle of a highway? Did you wait out the 5mins?


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Heh, I got pinged at a Dock in Rio Grande, called the dude, still mooring.
I pulled into the cobbles by the bay building, waited out my five minutes, canceled and rolled.

Done the same thing on 47, 83, 9, 30, and other numerous roads with a fast pace. Found the closest place to pull over, reached out, got no where, waited out my time, and canceled and booked.

If there's no traffic, there's NO reason that I should have to pull a U-turn to get to you. I've hung out in all kinds of big cities. From LA, to different sections of New York to New Orleans to St Louis to Chicago to Cincinnati. NEVER did I see people, when not pressed by traffic or stared at by an authority figure, walk to a corner to cross a street.

There's a sense of entitled laziness that I get from pax that makes my blood boil.

I hope, one day, we do get ALL the RS companies, at the same time, to not drive for a day or two. Then they'll have to take buses, bikes and cabs, or their own cars and have to find parking, again. Maybe then they'll realize just how blood easy we actually make their lives and stop whining about petty crap.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> So what do you do if the pins in the middle of a highway? Did you wait out the 5mins?


No. I found them, but the guy who was waving his phone in the air was staggering drunk. I cancelled, did not charge.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Fozzie said:


> While I wish that was true, I drive in the socialist city of Seattle, where everything is geared towards benefiting the pedestrians and bicyclists and nobody cares about real traffic solutions like having dedicated turn lights that don't simultaneously allow pedestrians to walk. You have 20 seconds to turn, with a steady stream of pedestrians crossing in front of you. If you're lucky, you'll find a way to turn right on red and merge into speeding cross traffic.


Giving pedestrians & cyclists access to the road are traffic solutions.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Demon said:


> Giving pedestrians & cyclists access to the road are traffic solutions.


What she's saying is giving vehicles a dedicated turn signal, while pedestrians wait to cross, so that the vehicles can actually move would be part of the solution as well.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

AveragePerson said:


> Another thing I notice recently are drivers showing up on the wrong side of the pinged street. Had they followed Uber GPS they would actually be on the right side but they opted for their own navigation and shows up on the wrong side.


I think uber did away with the "which side" of the street. They don't do this in Seattle anymore.


----------



## GT500KR (Jan 30, 2017)

jazzapt said:


> I don't know where you got that info from. Uber GPS has me pull up on the other side of the street quite frequently. All GPS systems work to give you what they think is the most efficient route. Not the route that brings you to the side of the address is on.
> 
> Plus, Uber's GPS is crap for so many reasons. Which is why drivers opt not to use it.
> 
> Uber shows Pax the driver's route for a reason. Savvy pax know that if the driver is coming from the other side of the street, and a u-turn is not feasible, to cross the street.


If Pax drop pin inside of a dwelling all kinds of fun bad pin drops take place. I tell them if they want an accurate pin, GO Outside!!



Alexxx_Uber said:


> I have a zero tolerance policy against entitlement and also against wait time. After 4:30 minutes, there is no way that I avoid cancellation. Period.


At 4:14 you lock all doors, engage drive, go to first u/turn spot, flip a U and cruise back by.



AveragePerson said:


> stupid implies intellectually challenged. To illustrate how you sound... Too savage for me.


Take off Eh!


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> In my market even numbers are always on the EAST side of a street, and the NORTH side of an avenue. You don't need GPS to park in the right spot, just a functioning brain.
> 
> Ooopps, my bad, forgot we're talking about Uber here.


In some places odd/even doesn't work especially if a bldg's been renovated or behind a place you'd never expect housing TO BE. SF is good for that. There's even streets where addresses bounce back & forth across...so you just sit and wait for someone to come from an address that dosent flow....welcome to ridesharing.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberBeemer said:


> If riders put in an actual, correct street address, or even a business name, they should never have this problem. Using the pin is frequently inaccurate. Last night i had a rider place the pin in the middle of a highway.


The problem is that uber does not tell you if the rider put in the address or just dropped the pin and the app guessed at the address (which is often wrong, and may well be on the wrong side of the street). That means we still don't know for sure where the rider is, and could go through all the block circling etc. to get on the side which the address is on, only to find out the pax is STILL on the opposite side from us.

Bearing that in mind, it's really not worth going out of the way to get on the side the shown address is on, because quite often it's STILL not right.

If you text immediately after I accept your ping, and say something like "The actual correct address is xxxx Main Street. I am elderly and use a walker so please come to my side of the street." I WILL come to the correct side. However, if you're not elderly with a walker I'll probably not take you.

I'm assuming the OP IS elderly or has some disability since crossing the street is such a hardship.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

x100 said:


> I really think driver must pull up to their best capability, the fact that service is inexpensive doesnt' justify cutting corners, though there are cases and streets that is difficult to get on the correct side.
> 
> Crossing a street is illegal and dangerous, one must make it to the corner normally and cross when the light allows.


Jaywalking is only jaywalking if you try to force traffic to stop to let you go or if you do it diagonally across the street. The latter makes you too "unpredictable" to drivers, so holds up traffic.

The only difference between crossing at a corner (with the light, if there is one) and crossing in the middle of the block is who has right of way.

In NJ, any pedestrian in a crosswalk, painted or not (corners are all considered to have crosswalks), has right of way. So long as s/he doesn't have a red light or Don't Cross light. In the middle of the block, cars have the right of way, and pedestrians are supposed to yield.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Demon said:


> Giving pedestrians & cyclists access to the road are traffic solutions.


I don't have a problem sharing the road with them. 
I do have a problem with laws that diminish my right to drive safety in the city. It's a road. Drivers should at least have equal access to it.

The democrats here are all idiots, and don't care about cars, because more cars and worse traffic justify raising taxes and setting up tolls to pay for their pet project toll roads, streetcars, light rail system and shitty busses.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Fozzie said:


> The IDEAL solution would be to have a green right arrow for cars to turn before allowing pedestrian traffic


^^^^^The problem with that is that the jaywalk-ER-uh-_*pedestrians*_ do not respect the signals and no one compels them to do so. \/ \/ \/ \/ \/


New2This said:


> What she's saying is giving vehicles a dedicated turn signal, while pedestrians wait to cross, so that the vehicles can actually move would be part of the solution as well.





Demon said:


> Giving pedestrians & cyclists access to the road are*create* traffic solution*problem*s.


FIFY



GT500KR said:


> At 4:14 you lock all doors, engage drive, go to first u/turn spot, flip a U and cruise back by


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



SuzeCB said:


> Jaywalking is only jaywalking if *the pedestrian is in the street when I want to use it*you try to force traffic to stop to let you go or if you do it diagonally across the street


FIFY



> In NJ, any pedestrian in a crosswalk, painted or not (corners are all considered to have crosswalks), has right of way. So long as s/he doesn't have a red light or Don't Cross light. In the middle of the block, cars have the right of way, and pedestrians are supposed to yield.


In theory, it is the same in the Capital of Your Nation. In practice, it is something quite different.



Fozzie said:


> I don't have a problem sharing the road with them.
> I do have a problem with laws that diminish my right to drive safety in the city. It's a road. Drivers should at least have equal access to it.
> 
> The democrats *everyw*here are all idiots, *not that Republicans are any better, mind you, they are idiots for different reasons, is all* and don't care about cars, because more cars and worse traffic justify raising taxes and setting up tolls to pay for their pet project toll roads, streetcars, light rail system and shitty busses.


FIFY


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ^^^^^The problem with that is that the jaywalk-ER-uh-_*pedestrians*_ do not respect the signals and no one compels them to do so. \/ \/ \/ \/ \/


I agree that jaywalkers are part of the problem, but lack of drivers rights is a big deal here too.

As far as getting jaywalkers to respect signals, I may not have any authority to change things, but it's not unheard of for me to unexpectedly honk my horn and scare the shit out of them when they near my vehicle. If I don't have passengers in the car, I also roll down my window and scream obscenities (that would get me banned from the forums) "encouraging" them to put down their phones for a minute and walk faster across the street.

"Don't make me run your ass over and give you a reason to walk that &^$%# slow across the street! *@&#^% GO!"


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> Jaywalking is only jaywalking if you try to force traffic to stop to let you go .....
> 
> In NJ, any pedestrian in a crosswalk, painted or not (corners are all considered to have crosswalks), has right of way. .


In Cali is different, at least from my experience. In LA there are even sidewalks I am hesitant to take. Making it to the other side is not guaranteed.

I don't get the logic though, if you pop in the middle of the street but let the cars to go by, you're still endangering yourself, in california I believe the fact that it costs the municipalities some of your medical bills/ to haul you in an ambulance etc, they have devised the law so as pedestrian you're responsible. Oddly in 18 months duration when I drove a cab and broke all kind of traffic laws, my only ticket was a j-walk. I was going back and forth to my cab in front of a disco in downtown LA as I was waiting for a client in the late hours. I did that so many time and once I ran in fornt of the traffic so quick and they undercover police car had to slam on his brakes, so he wrote me up. I am guessing the flying donut box in their car was the reason. Think was $180 to $220 area.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Fozzie said:


> I don't have a problem sharing the road with them.
> I do have a problem with laws that diminish my right to drive safety in the city. It's a road. Drivers should at least have equal access to it.
> 
> The democrats here are all idiots, and don't care about cars, because more cars and worse traffic justify raising taxes and setting up tolls to pay for their pet project toll roads, streetcars, light rail system and shitty busses.


If there was an entitlement award of the year you would have just won it by trying to disguise your entitlement as a call for safety. That's really disgusting. They reduced traffic & taxes.



Fozzie said:


> I agree that jaywalkers are part of the problem, but lack of drivers rights is a big deal here too.
> 
> As far as getting jaywalkers to respect signals, I may not have any authority to change things, but it's not unheard of for me to unexpectedly honk my horn and scare the shit out of them when they near my vehicle. If I don't have passengers in the car, I also roll down my window and scream obscenities (that would get me banned from the forums) "encouraging" them to put down their phones for a minute and walk faster across the street.
> 
> "Don't make me run your ass over and give you a reason to walk that &^$%# slow across the street! *@&#^% GO!"


You're actually advocating for the right to hit people with your car because you don't want to have to wait a turn.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Demon said:


> you don't want to have to wait a turn.


The problem here is that the jaywalk-ER-uh-_*pedestrians*_ either will not wait their turn or will not allow the motorists to have theirs. When jaywalk-ER-uh-_*pedestrians*_ show respect for motorists, more of us will show them some. Until that day comes, any one on foot who is in the street when I want to drive on it is automatically classified as a "jaywalker"; I do not care what the signal shows.

I proudly blast my horn at them and swear at them as well.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> The problem here is that the jaywalk-ER-uh-_*pedestrians*_ either will not wait their turn or will not allow the motorists to have theirs. When jaywalk-ER-uh-_*pedestrians*_ show respect for motorists, more of us will show them some. Until that day comes, any one on foot who is in the street when I want to drive on it is automatically classified as a "jaywalker"; I do not care what the signal shows.
> 
> I proudly blast my horn at them and swear at them as well.


Yet this is an entire thread dedicated to drivers telling people they should jaywalk.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Demon said:


> If there was an entitlement award of the year you would have just won it by trying to disguise your entitlement as a call for safety. That's really disgusting. They reduced traffic & taxes.


Who reduced traffic and taxes? LOL That may be the lie that Orlando democrats like Buddy Dyer sold you on, but it's far from reality in most of the rest of the US.



> You're actually advocating for the right to hit people with your car because you don't want to have to wait a turn.


Since you lack the ability to discern the difference between humorous statements and fact, I'm just going to play along and say "YES!"


----------



## Kenzxdaddy (Dec 24, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> What's up with that? Notice some drivers put in too much work to not work and scam passengers by just circling around the block and hiding for the cancel fee.
> 
> Another thing I notice recently are drivers showing up on the wrong side of the pinged street. Had they followed Uber GPS they would actually be on the right side but they opted for their own navigation and shows up on the wrong side, which mess up the inapp tracking for passengers sometimes. Then they get mad at you for having to wait for the lights to cross the street and not being ready. Wtf.
> 
> Drivers these days...


It's not the personal driver navigation it's Uber's app. Drivers don't hide for the 3 dollars when they can make more with the ride.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Fozzie said:


> Who reduced traffic and taxes? LOL That may be the lie that Orlando democrats like Buddy Dyer sold you on, but it's far from reality in most of the rest of the US.
> 
> Since you lack the ability to discern the difference between humorous statements and fact, I'm just going to play along and say "YES!"


You must be a liberal, because the minute facts came out you started with the name calling, heaven forbid someone wants less government & taxes.

It's math. If more people take bikes & walk, then there are less people in cars and less traffic. If less people are in cars there is no longer a high need for roads, for taxes and big government and the people are able to keep the money they earn.

You said you wanted more rights for drivers, what right could you seriously want that drivers don't already have?


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Demon said:


> You must be a liberal, because the minute facts came out you started with the name calling, heaven forbid someone wants less government & taxes.
> 
> It's math. If more people take bikes & walk, then there are less people in cars and less traffic. If less people are in cars there is no longer a high need for roads, for taxes and big government and the people are able to keep the money they earn.
> 
> You said you wanted more rights for drivers, what right could you seriously want that drivers don't already have?


The problem is that you fail to comprehend how things work outside of your local area. Here, politicians are REMOVING car lanes from congested areas and replacing them with bike lanes that are barely used. Reducing potential traffic flow and replacing it with bike lanes in a city that's full of hills, rains 80% of the time and is often icy several months out of the year isn't smart planning. They're not fixing traffic, they're simply trying to coerce people into commuting a different way. Tell me, do you think it's reasonable for people to commute to downtown jobs via bicycle, in the ice, snow and rain,and going to work like that? Would you, as an employer, encourage your employees to come to work soaking wet?

If you're short of traffic lanes, do you take some out and replace it with bike lanes that go unused?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Fozzie said:


> The problem is that you fail to comprehend how things work outside of your local area. Here, politicians are REMOVING car lanes from congested areas and replacing them with bike lanes that are barely used. Reducing potential traffic flow and replacing it with bike lanes in a city that's full of hills, rains 80% of the time and is often icy several months out of the year isn't smart planning. They're not fixing traffic, they're simply trying to coerce people into commuting a different way. Tell me, do you think it's reasonable for people to commute to downtown jobs via bicycle, in the ice, snow and rain,and going to work like that? Would you, as an employer, encourage your employees to come to work soaking wet?
> 
> If you're short of traffic lanes, do you take some out and replace it with bike lanes that go unused?


Yes, because actual studies have shown that reduces traffic. Umbrellas & coats keep people warm & dry.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Demon said:


> Yes, because actual studies have shown that reduces traffic. Umbrellas & coats keep people warm & dry.


Studies have also shown that people make shit up if it fits their agenda...


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Fozzie said:


> Studies have also shown that people make shit up if it fits their agenda...


You're the case in point. You got exposed to facts and your only defense is to troll.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Demon said:


> You're the case in point. You got exposed to facts and your only defense is to troll.


I pointed out that where I live and where you live are very different, and that what works there doesn't work here. That's a fact that you're just unwilling or unable to accept.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> What's up with that? Notice some drivers put in too much work to not work and scam passengers by just circling around the block and hiding for the cancel fee.
> 
> Another thing I notice recently are drivers showing up on the wrong side of the pinged street. Had they followed Uber GPS they would actually be on the right side but they opted for their own navigation and shows up on the wrong side, which mess up the inapp tracking for passengers sometimes. Then they get mad at you for having to wait for the lights to cross the street and not being ready. Wtf.
> 
> Drivers these days...


I know, seethat's with drivers shuffling paxholes


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Fozzie said:


> I pointed out that where I live and where you live are very different, and that what works there doesn't work here. That's a fact that you're just unwilling or unable to accept.


Math isn't different in Orlando than it is in Seattle. Cars off the road equals less traffic no matter where you are.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Demon said:


> Math isn't different in Orlando than it is in Seattle. Cars off the road equals less traffic no matter where you are.


Taking cars off the road doesn't mean that people stop commuting.

If we cut I-4 West down to one lane from 436 to Colonial, and we turned the other lanes into bike lanes, that would cut down road CONGESTION, but traffic would back up to Deltona and beyond, cause everyone to be late for work, and effectively make commuting near impossible along the I-4 corridor. Do you consider that to be a viable solution to the region's transportation problems?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Fozzie said:


> Taking cars off the road doesn't mean that people stop commuting.
> 
> If we cut I-4 West down to one lane from 436 to Colonial, and we turned the other lanes into bike lanes, that would cut down road CONGESTION, but traffic would back up to Deltona and beyond, cause everyone to be late for work, and effectively make commuting near impossible along the I-4 corridor. Do you consider that to be a viable solution to the region's transportation problems?


Did they take lanes off I-5 in Seattle??
No matter what you say facts will be facts.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Demon said:


> Did they take lanes off I-5 in Seattle??
> No matter what you say facts will be facts.


They're tearing down the entire 3 story Alaskan Way Viaduct, the only other major north-south highway on the west side, effective Jan 11, 2019. When that goes down, the city, county and state governments all expect the worst traffic the city has ever seen.

That's a fact.










FWIW, traffic is anticipated to be so bad that I'll be moving to my home in Seminole County until things settle.

Smile, you'll get to deal with me on the roads of central FL for a while.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Demon said:


> Yet this is an entire thread dedicated to drivers telling people they should jaywalk.


You have that backwards.



Demon said:


> You're the case in point. You got exposed to facts and your only defense is to troll.


Look in the mirror.



Fozzie said:


> I'll be moving to my home in Seminole County until things settle.
> 
> Smile, you'll get to deal with me on the roads of central FL for a while.


_*BWAH-HA-HA-HA-HA-HA-HA-HA-HA*_-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha-haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

_*BWAH-HA-HA-HA-HA-HA-HA-HA-HA*_-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha-_*HA-HA-HA-HA-HA-HA-HAAAAAAA-*_ha-ha-ha-ha-haaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mandiejane (Sep 30, 2016)

corniilius said:


> In minimum fare areas, sometimes, the cancel fee is higher than the actual trip. If a driver is in dire need, I can understand why this could happen. Uber can fix this by raising the minimum fare. Can't really blame them for choosing the more profitable option.
> 
> once we get to point A, walk your lazy self on over to our vehicle so we can get you to point B in a timely manner. If you want limo service then order a damn limo. That's above our pay grade.
> 
> Have a nice day!


I also feel like Uber & Lyft should start the meter on a pax as soon as the ping has been accepted. That would


corniilius said:


> Can't really blame them for choosing the more profitable option.
> Have a nice day!


make them think twice about cancelling the ride 2 minutes after it's ordered and you hace already begun driving to them, sometimes halfway there away from a busy area..


----------



## racheljo (Nov 22, 2018)

Mandiejane said:


> I also feel like Uber & Lyft should start the meter on a pax as soon as the ping has been accepted. That would
> 
> make them think twice about cancelling the ride 2 minutes after it's ordered and you hace already begun driving to them, sometimes halfway there away from a busy area..


No, because sometimes they purposely drive around for five minutes before coming to pick you up. I'm not paying for that.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Fozzie said:


> They're tearing down the entire 3 story Alaskan Way Viaduct, the only other major north-south highway on the west side, effective Jan 11, 2019. When that goes down, the city, county and state governments all expect the worst traffic the city has ever seen.
> 
> That's a fact.
> 
> ...


So, the answer to my question that you avoided was no. Stop trying to compare apples to oranges.



Another Uber Driver said:


> You have that backwards.
> 
> Look in the mirror.
> 
> ...


Another one who got exposed to facts and has been reduced to trolling.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

racheljo said:


> No, because sometimes they purposely drive around for five minutes before coming to pick you up. I'm not paying for that.


Most of the time when this occurs its either: 
A) Because they are already on a ride (which Uber tells people *but is ignored most of the time by pax* on the app, where, also ironically, Uber shows a map that follows the driver *which is also ignored by pax who still find it prudent, despite the fact that they can visibly follow the drivers path, and have been alerted to the fact they they are finishing a ride, to still call and distract the driver*.).
B) Have run into a road obstacle that they HAVE to go around because... cars are earthbound and can not, contrary to pax beliefs, fly over construction and traffic to get to them.

While this may not be the PAX'S fault, its NOT THE DRIVER'S either. Yet somehow the driver will always get penalized for not having an instant transmission device installed.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> Studies have also shown that people make shit up if it fits their agenda...


You know what's funny is that Demon is doing his demony blah-blah thing, which you know, it's what the dude does, but this one kind of cuts through his bs in a rather funny way. Two points for Fozzie here. Well done ma'am.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Demon said:


> Another one who got exposed to facts and has been reduced to trolling.


...............another poster to YouPeaDotNet who defines "trolling" as "posting anything that does not agree with what I post". This does, of course, pass over the lack of "facts"; "presented" or otherwise.



Wonkytonk said:


> Two points for Fozzie here. Well done sir.


Fozzie-Bear is a "ma'am".


----------



## racheljo (Nov 22, 2018)

merryon2nd said:


> Most of the time when this occurs its either:
> A) Because they are already on a ride (which Uber tells people *but is ignored most of the time by pax* on the app, where, also ironically, Uber shows a map that follows the driver *which is also ignored by pax who still find it prudent, despite the fact that they can visibly follow the drivers path, and have been alerted to the fact they they are finishing a ride, to still call and distract the driver*.).
> B) Have run into a road obstacle that they HAVE to go around because... cars are earthbound and can not, contrary to pax beliefs, fly over construction and traffic to get to them.
> 
> While this may not be the PAX'S fault, its NOT THE DRIVER'S either. Yet somehow the driver will always get penalized for not having an instant transmission device installed.


The app tells me if my driver is finishing up another ride. It also shows the route to me and whether or not the driver is following it. I'm thinking of one experience I had in particular where a driver was one block away and drove past the street and continued driving (in the direction of my destination) about ten blocks before circling around and coming back to get me. No construction, no traffic, not finishing up another ride, not a pool, and they were numbered streets. I'm not saying that is what most drivers do but it happens often enough I wouldn't trust them not to do it even more if they got to start the trip as soon as they accepted my ping.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Fozzie-Bear is a "ma'am".


Even better right?!

Also two points for you and your unequivocal disgust for uber. Pretty rare around here, and appreciated.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

racheljo said:


> It shows the route to me and whether or not the driver is following it .


You _*do*_ understand that some of the routes that the Jippy Yess shows from driver to customer are nothing short of outright comical, _*corectamundo*_? This, of course, passes over the routes that the Jippy Yess tries to dictate between pick-up and destination. The Jippy Yess is not the be-all/end-all, despite what the _*Boston Globe*_ will try to tell you.

............and yes, we have square blocks, numbered, lettered and syllabically alphabetical streets in the Capital of Your Nation. There is, in fact, a grid pattern that dates to the late 1700s. For some time, it applied only to Downtown and Capitol Hill. This is why some neighbourhoods that grew up between the late 1700s and the 1930s do not conform to that grid pattern. In the 1930s, the then equivalent of a "City Council" decreed that all subsequent development would conform to the grid pattern. The last farm in the District of Columbia did last into the 1930s. Until 1984, anyone who owned livestock in the District of Columbia could drive that livestock through the city streets to any parkland for grazing purposes. Until 1989, every cab driver was supposed to have a shovel and a bucket in his trunk.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Until 1989, every cab driver was supposed to have a shovel and a bucket in his trunk.


Was that to dispose of the bodies...?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

RDWRER said:


> Was that to dispose of the bodies...?


It goes back to the horsey days. It was something that never did get taken off the books until someone realised that there no longer was a need for it. It was rarely enforced. Even when the Police and Harrasmen-ER-uh-HACK Inspectors used to go out of their way to pick on cab drivers, rarely would one issue a summons for that, unless the cab driver got mouthy.

I did have one ask me where mine was, one time. He pulled me over just to harass me. I knew that I was in the right and there was nothing wrong, so I did get mouthy. It was February. In the winter, I have a bag of sand, a bucket and a shovel in the trunk. I opened the trunk and pointed to all of it. The look on his face was something that anyone would have paid to see. Too bad that the wireless telephones that had cameras back then were so expensive.


----------



## racheljo (Nov 22, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> You _*do*_ understand that some of the routes that the Jippy Yess shows from driver to customer are nothing short of outright comical, _*corectamundo*_? This, of course, passes over the routes that the Jippy Yess tries to dictate between pick-up and destination. The Jippy Yess is not the be-all/end-all, despite what the _*Boston Globe*_ will try to tell you.
> 
> ............and yes, we have square blocks, numbered, lettered and syllabically alphabetical streets in the Capital of Your Nation. There is, in fact, a grid pattern that dates to the late 1700s. For some time, it applied only to Downtown and Capitol Hill. This is why some neighbourhoods that grew up between the late 1700s and the 1930s do not conform to that grid pattern. In the 1930s, the then equivalent of a "City Council" decreed that all subsequent development would conform to the grid pattern. The last farm in the District of Columbia did last into the 1930s. Until 1984, anyone who owned livestock in the District of Columbia could drive that livestock through the city streets to any parkland for grazing purposes. Until 1989, every cab driver was supposed to have a shovel and a bucket in his trunk.


Yes, I understand that. This guy was literally one block away from me and drove right past. He didn't circle back around after a few blocks either, he continued driving about half a mile before turning back.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

1. Drivers blowing off pax who wont cross the street is petty. Pax too lazy to cross street and thus holding it against drivers is petty also. It goes both ways, both parties are being petty.

2. Uber may charge you $10 or $30, but thats not what WE get paid. The news media is behind the times, people still think we get 75-80% of the money. We do NOT.

I cant speak for other drivers, but for me my average ride pays me under $5. And I get tipped about 25% of the time, which is better than the avg driver gets from what I hear.

Since Uber does NOT give me info about the upcoming ride, I have to play the odds. You think I'm driving around the block 2 or 3 times if you're not ready, to make less than $5? Not a chance. You can B and moan, and maybe next time you will be ready and respect your next drivers time. You think I want to risk a $160 ticket for doing an illegal U turn or illegally parking? Not my first choice, just to make $4.28.

3. The problem is Uber. They take too much from the fare. This creates anger among drivers and pax alike. Pax attitude is "I'm paying $XX, I deserve _____." Drivers attitude is "I'm only getting paid $xx, why should I do ___?"

4. You might say, If you don't like it, why don't you go get a different job?

I say, If you dont like it, why don't you go buy a car and drive yourself?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

AveragePerson said:


> What's up with that? Notice some drivers put in too much work to not work and scam passengers by just circling around the block and hiding for the cancel fee.
> 
> Another thing I notice recently are drivers showing up on the wrong side of the pinged street. Had they followed Uber GPS they would actually be on the right side but they opted for their own navigation and shows up on the wrong side, which mess up the inapp tracking for passengers sometimes. Then they get mad at you for having to wait for the lights to cross the street and not being ready. Wtf.
> 
> Drivers these days...


Uber app does not direct drivers to be on the correct side of the street.


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

Here is another thing to consider. I NEVER trust the address that shows up in the Uber app. I can't tell you how many times I pull up in front of 186 Main st (as the Uber app indicates) and pax comes out of 185 (address is an example). Best guess would be about 35%-45% percent of the time. On more than a few occasions I have moved to the other side of the street so I am right in front of the number shown on my app, only to have pax come out from the original side I was on.

Yes, as the pax, if you enter the address manually we have the right address. But we have no indication if you dropped a pin or entered manually. And we can't rely on the icon that shows pax location either. Many times its not clear until it is too late and I have also had it showing in the middle of a building when pax is trying to open my door. So it is a crap-shoot with every pickup.

So even if we know a street well enough to know what side of the street the address is on, and we know the right route to take to make sure we get to the pickup on the correct side, there is no way to know with any certainty we are on the same side of the street pax is located.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> What's up with that? Notice some drivers put in too much work to not work and scam passengers by just circling around the block and hiding for the cancel fee.
> 
> Another thing I notice recently are drivers showing up on the wrong side of the pinged street. Had they followed Uber GPS they would actually be on the right side but they opted for their own navigation and shows up on the wrong side, which mess up the inapp tracking for passengers sometimes. Then they get mad at you for having to wait for the lights to cross the street and not being ready. Wtf.
> 
> Drivers these days...


So you work for Uber? AFAF


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

racheljo said:


> This guy was literally one block away from me and drove right past. He didn't circle back around after a few blocks either, he continued driving about half a mile before turning back.


.....................that looks like a good description of your average UberX/Lyft driver.........................



Mista T said:


> 2. Uber may charge you $10 or $30, but thats not what WE get paid. The news media is behind the times, people still think we get 75-80% of the money. We do NOT.


_*^^^^^^^^READ*_ and *PAY HEED^^^^^^^^*



> I get tipped about 25% of the time, which is better than the avg driver gets from what I hear.


^^^^^^^^...........not an inaccurate statement........................^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



Mista T said:


> You think I'm driving around the block 2 or 3 times if you're not ready, to make less than $5? *Not a chance*. You think I want to risk a $160 ticket for doing an illegal U turn or illegally parking? Not just to make $4.28.


*^^^^^^^^*This, THIS, _*THIS*_ and *THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^*



Mista T said:


> 3. The problem is Uber. They take too much from the fare. This creates anger among drivers and pax alike. Pax attitude is "I'm paying $XX, I deserve _____." Drivers attitude is "I'm only getting paid $xx, why should I do ___?"


*^^^^^^^^*_*POST of the *__*DAY*_*^^^^^^^^ *Thank you!



> 4. You might say, If you don't like it, why don't you go get a different job?
> 
> I say, If you dont like it, why don't you go buy a car and drive yourself?


*PREACH IT, BROTHER T!!!!!!! PREACH IT, MY BROTHER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

racheljo said:


> Yes, I understand that. This guy was literally one block away from me and drove right past. He didn't circle back around after a few blocks either, he continued driving about half a mile before turning back.


Sounds like the navigation didn't kick in right away. That happens a lot too. If you don't see exactly where the pax is and it hangs up you have to either go OUT of the navigation completely or wait. It can take a while sometimes. I usually am parked while waiting for a ping, but if that's not possible after you drop off and you have yo keep moving you will appear to be driving aimlessly. You are, because you don't know where you're supposed to be going.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

racheljo said:


> No, because sometimes they purposely drive around for five minutes before coming to pick you up. I'm not paying for that.


That's exactly it. That's exactly it. Every driver is out to screw the Riders. Sweetie, if I wanted to screw you, there are better ways.



racheljo said:


> This has been my policy for awhile:
> Right side of the street = $5 tip + 5 stars
> Wrong side of the street = no tip + don't rate
> Drive around for 5 minutes before picking me up hoping I'll cancel: no tip + 1 star


Well aren't you entitled little ray of sunshine? I would love to be there when karma swings around to give you a nice swift kick.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

If you dislike Uber drivers this much why not just take the bus or a taxi?


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

Just wait for the day that the entitled pax owNs a whole single share of Uber and now they're (part) ower all of the sudden and you are a lowly partner/contractor.. think shit will hit the fan when time comes. They own the company and you owe them curtesy and a cheap ride like Khosro D. is sitting in ur car.. LOL.

I am for curb service but I am sure for a dollar most pax (except elderly in heavy traffic streets ) would cross the street.

(ur only comeback would be to show a certificate of owning 2 shares of Uber, twice theirs but then you have stooped low and have joined the nastyness Inc. )



Another Uber Driver said:


> .....................that looks like a good description of your average UberX/Lyft driver.........................
> 
> _*^^^^^^^^READ*_ and *PAY HEED^^^^^^^^*
> 
> ...


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

x100 said:


> Just wait for the day that the entitled pax owNs a whole single share of Uber and now they're (part) ower all of the sudden and you are a lowly partner/contractor..


I deal with similar as it is, and, have for years. I am in the Capital of Your Nation. Here we have the Third Assistant Coffee Gopher who thinks that he is the damned Senator, himself.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> What's up with that? Notice some drivers put in too much work to not work and scam passengers by just circling around the block and hiding for the cancel fee.
> 
> Another thing I notice recently are drivers showing up on the wrong side of the pinged street. Had they followed Uber GPS they would actually be on the right side but they opted for their own navigation and shows up on the wrong side, which mess up the inapp tracking for passengers sometimes. Then they get mad at you for having to wait for the lights to cross the street and not being ready. Wtf.
> 
> Drivers these days...


Forget what some my tell you here. You've asked for it. Reality is no one wants to 'scam' anybody for $3.75... let's be real. It's in drivers best interest to pick you up and deliver you and 99% make their best effort to do so. 
Thing is you need to realize you're not paying for a car and driver, Miss Daisy, and driver's aren't getting but a fraction of the well below cost rate you are paying for a ride. 
That said. If you can't get a car to you in any city within three minutes you are doing it wrong. Be toes to the curb and pay attention. You may need to walk across the street or a few feet to where your driver has been directed and the law permits them to wait collect you. 
It's not hard and it sure beats the bus, right?


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

Ubers GPS tried to put me into the Missouri River. So, maybe that's what's up with that?


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

I love reading threads like this. I'm glad uber has become just as bad as a taxi. The public deserves it for acting like uber is so great, while they screwed the people who do the actual driving in their own vehicles. Now everyone is realizing the whole "uber is better than a taxi" thing was complete nonsense used to put them out of business and take over with a business model that is just as bad.


----------



## BetterGet5Stars (Dec 16, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> What's up with that? Notice some drivers put in too much work to not work and scam passengers by just circling around the block and hiding for the cancel fee.
> 
> Another thing I notice recently are drivers showing up on the wrong side of the pinged street. Had they followed Uber GPS they would actually be on the right side but they opted for their own navigation and shows up on the wrong side, which mess up the inapp tracking for passengers sometimes. Then they get mad at you for having to wait for the lights to cross the street and not being ready. Wtf.
> 
> Drivers these days...


the uber navigation is off 50 years 75% of the time.

i've been shown that my app has a different location than the rider's app so many times. someone is OBVIOUSLY messing with the nav trying to make everything difficult for me.

wrong addresses all the time, even when rider shows me his phone and it's the right address on his phone, but it's wrong address on my phone.

no way this could be merely accidental, this is intentional

yeah we used to get $5 for cancellation which was twice the fare of a short trip, now we get what $2? who the hell would bother going through all that for the measley $2, so we can go buy a small bag of peanuts to feed the pet wild rat in our shitty apartment?


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

I was at small shopping center parking lot w three stores. The driver parks across the st and wave me over,he did with an obxnious gesture .He could of easily crossed the yellow and pull in the mini shopping center 
. Ok I'll cross st,his whole demeanor just sucked.


----------



## Lynnette Wilm (Dec 28, 2018)

Yeah! sometimes the system gives great hassle but you can't blame it for everything.


----------



## racheljo (Nov 22, 2018)

islanddriver said:


> If you dislike Uber drivers this much why not just take the bus or a taxi?


Most uber drivers are fine. I do take the bus 99% of the time. lol. But middle of the night or snowy icy sidewalks = uber or car service instead.



RideshareSpectrum said:


> It's not hard and it sure beats the bus, right?


Nah, the bus is better 99% of the time. lol I'd rather pay the $2.75 bus fare then $8 for an uber.
I don't understand why uber doesn't just make you guys employees. They're clearly in denial that taxis charge what they charge for a reason. Prices are going up so fast for passengers eventually uber isn't going to be any cheaper than taxis anyways. Where I live uber is already the same price or more than a taxi.


----------



## The Headless Accountant (Dec 28, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> What's up with that? Notice some drivers put in too much work to not work and scam passengers by just circling around the block and hiding for the cancel fee.
> 
> Another thing I notice recently are drivers showing up on the wrong side of the pinged street. Had they followed Uber GPS they would actually be on the right side but they opted for their own navigation and shows up on the wrong side, which mess up the inapp tracking for passengers sometimes. Then they get mad at you for having to wait for the lights to cross the street and not being ready. Wtf.
> 
> Drivers these days...


Ride the bus.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

racheljo said:


> Most uber drivers are fine. I do take the bus 99% of the time. lol. But middle of the night or snowy icy sidewalks = uber or car service instead.
> 
> Nah, the bus is better 99% of the time. lol I'd rather pay the $2.75 bus fare then $8 for an uber.
> I don't understand why uber doesn't just make you guys employees. They're clearly in denial that taxis charge what they charge for a reason. Prices are going up so fast for passengers eventually uber isn't going to be any cheaper than taxis anyways. Where I live uber is already the same price or more than a taxi.


I've been in my share of pools and have to agree.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

racheljo said:


> . They're clearly in denial that taxis charge what they charge for a reason.


 ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^Thank You, THANK YOU, _*THANK YOU*_ and _*THANK YOU!*_^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

SOMEONE *ACTUALLY* gets it.

I tell people that I would be very happy if I could cover the seats with vinyl and the floors with rubber in my UberX car. The problem is that in this market, Uber pays the drivers 1976 cab rates. I can not find a shop that will cover the seats and floors for 1976 prices.

When I work the cab, I collect rates that are close to current. Therefore, I can afford to pay current prices to cover the seats and the floor. My cab has rubber floors and vinyl covered seats. It is far easier to keep those clean.



racheljo said:


> .Prices are going up so fast for passengers eventually uber isn't going to be any cheaper than taxis anyways. Where I live uber is already the same price or more than a taxi.


New York is unusual in that UberX rates are pretty close to cab rates. Even the mildest surge will drive them higher than cab rates. Where Uber wins, there, is that it services the boroughs better than the yellow cabs ever did. Few people that I still know there like the green cabs.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Trebor said:


> So you work for Uber? AFAF


No, Uber works for me. You work for Uber.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> You work for Uber.


Uber is my employer?


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Funny... I thought Uber was just a technology company that acted as a lead generator for independent contractors who held no contract between their riders...


----------

